# Mini Fans - What do you think?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to keep the front from fogging up in this terrarium.
I have a vent along the top (see image)









What do you think of these mini fans? I could direct air into the top/front vents towards the front glass.

Clip on fan
Amazon.com: Lasko #4006 Clip Stik Desk Fan 2-SPEED: Home & Kitchen


Ultra SLim Fan





The only thing is I wonder if they would be too powerful?

Thought?
Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Or how about something like this, it's have six mini fans in one.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

A bigger fan with a shroud would probably be better. Smaller fans tend to make more noise. 



But you definitely want to hear them first.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I think you'll find all those fans overkill probably for 1 tank.... Something like that is better for blowing over a shelf of several vivs IMO...or a very large viv.

I also think you'll find it actually takes very little air movement to clear the glass...and you should almost always run fans on a interval timer to make sure you don't over dry your viv...or if they have a speed control and you don't want to put them on timers run them at the lowest speed....maybe even put some filter material over the fan to slow the air flow (nice for keeping fan cleaner/running longer too).

I basically do similar vents on my vivs and a small fan just blowing across that vent, not even down into it, or up through it, just across it... is usually enough to keep the glass clear and still warrant running it on a timer IMO.

*
simple and cheap... (had one of these, it is a pretty weak fan but that is good for a single viv as long as it isn't huge)* *You wanna make sure you get the kit with the AC adapter and not just the replacement fan.*





*LiL bit fancier with speed control and more powerful fan...** Varying sizes from 80mm on up with dual fan options too.*


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> I think you'll find all those fans overkill probably for 1 tank.... Something like that is better for blowing over a shelf of several vivs IMO...or a very large viv.
> 
> I also think you'll find it actually takes very little air movement to clear the glass...and you should almost always run fans on a interval timer to make sure you don't over dry your viv...or if they have a speed control and you don't want to put them on timers run them at the lowest speed....maybe even put some filter material over the fan to slow the air flow (nice for keeping fan cleaner/running longer too).
> 
> ...


I bought the AC Infinity 80mm dual speed control kit.... haven't put to use yet, but they are nice. Aluminum frames, speed control, wall adapter. Shipped it was about $30 too. And that's with 2 fans. I'd recommend them. I ordered from the AC Infinity website from a link someone posted in one of my threads

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

zachxbass said:


> I bought the AC Infinity 80mm dual speed control kit.... haven't put to use yet, but they are nice. Aluminum frames, speed control, wall adapter. Shipped it was about $30 too. And that's with 2 fans. I'd recommend them. I ordered from the AC Infinity website from a link someone posted in one of my threads
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


Amazon.com: AC Infinity AI-80SCX Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Single 80mm: Home Improvement

These are really nice and will be what I install in mine. The speed control is a must. I tried it without and can't keep my viv above 70%. Speed control and a timer are def needed...


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey be careful with the fans make sure you cover them properly. Mine had plastic vents over it and I thought it would be enough but one of my vents (the frog! hahah ventrimaculatus whatever it is spelled) went inside and got killed.  He was my only male and now I'm on a hunt for a new one.  So use mesh and such.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Arpeggio said:


> Hey be careful with the fans make sure you cover them properly. Mine had plastic vents over it and I thought it would be enough but one of my vents (the frog! hahah ventrimaculatus whatever it is spelled) went inside and got killed.  He was my only male and now I'm on a hunt for a new one.  So use mesh and such.


Ya if they are in the viv they gotta be covered (front and back). I like the black foam filter material they use in some aquarium stuff or the black duck brand foam ac filters...they let air pass through but are ff proof. That is also what I make my lid vents out of.








Usually walmart stocks it for a couple bucks...comes in handy for all types of stuff...can find it online like amazon if walmart doesn't have it

I don't bother with in the tank fans though because like I said earlier, just having one blow *across * the ventilation strip is usually enough to clear the glass...and I run them on timers and tun them just enough so the glass is clear and that leaves humidity up most of the time. To me that is just way easier and just as effective as in the viv fans. The dryad viv because it will be so huge may have in viv fans to help keep everything clear...and that may be the way to go on large vivs but I think anything under 55 gal it is just more work then needed.


----------



## DarkElvis (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazon.com: Zoo Med Aqua Cool Aquarium Cooling Fan: Pet Supplies

i was thinking about using one of these. ill probably wire a pot to it so i can adjust the speed...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

DarkElvis said:


> Amazon.com: Zoo Med Aqua Cool Aquarium Cooling Fan: Pet Supplies
> 
> i was thinking about using one of these. ill probably wire a pot to it so i can adjust the speed...


That would work, though I'm not sure what you mean by wiring a pot to it to adjust speed.

I would just go with something like this though...cheaper and adjustable...


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Arpeggio said:


> Hey be careful with the fans make sure you cover them properly. Mine had plastic vents over it and I thought it would be enough but one of my vents (the frog! hahah ventrimaculatus whatever it is spelled) went inside and got killed.  He was my only male and now I'm on a hunt for a new one.  So use mesh and such.


OUCH!!!
My fans will be on the OUTSIDE of the tank, just a little safer!!!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

So know this is prob. my favorite:
Amazon.com: AC Infinity AI-80SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 80mm: Home Improvement

AC Infinity AI-80SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 80mm. Two fans and they are adjustable.

Steve


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Steverd said:


> So know this is prob. my favorite:
> Amazon.com: AC Infinity AI-80SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 80mm: Home Improvement
> 
> AC Infinity AI-80SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 80mm. Two fans and they are adjustable.
> ...


The dual kit will be what I'm using to keep the fog suspended as a cloud in my plasma holo lightning vivs.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Steverd said:


> So know this is prob. my favorite:
> Amazon.com: AC Infinity AI-80SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 80mm: Home Improvement
> 
> AC Infinity AI-80SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 80mm. Two fans and they are adjustable.
> ...


Yep, that's exactly what I bought... seems really nice. High quality. Only sorta problem is with them being aluminum, it will probably be difficult to round off the corners if you want a round fan. I'm sure there's a way to do it, but I've never tried to cut aluminum.

Would a dremel be able to cut aluminum? And what bit to use? Sorry, not trying to hijack the thread

Oh, and just so you know, they aren't 100% adjustable, they go from 0rpm, then 900rpm-2500(or something close) so they won't go below 900rpm except off. Hope that makes sense. I'm still happy with them though

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## DarkElvis (Apr 7, 2013)

with the right bit and some patience, a dremel will cut just about anything. aluminum will be light work. 

pot = potentiometer basically a dial to turn up or down the amount of power something gets...

havent really played with one on a fan, but they use them alot for LED lights. 

pots run like 3 bucks at radiohut. idk how much a fancy controller goes for


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Froggywv said:


> Amazon.com: AC Infinity AI-80SCX Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Single 80mm: Home Improvement
> 
> These are really nice and will be what I install in mine. The speed control is a must. I tried it without and can't keep my viv above 70%. Speed control and a timer are def needed...


I have a Zoo Med 18x18x24 that I'm starting to build again. I took a 3 yr break, according to my stats on this forum. I didn't realize it has been that long. Anyways, before when I was working on this build; I didn't give air circulation a thought. Would just putting this atop the tank be enough to move the air? If so, would one have it blow down into the tank or use it more like an exhaust?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Kevin_T82 said:


> I have a Zoo Med 18x18x24 that I'm starting to build again. I took a 3 yr break, according to my stats on this forum. I didn't realize it has been that long. Anyways, before when I was working on this build; I didn't give air circulation a thought. Would just putting this atop the tank be enough to move the air? If so, would one have it blow down into the tank or use it more like an exhaust?


In a tank that size just blowing across the top would be enough probably...depends on the design and how large your vent is but I find it is usually enough. I would use a timer though that way you can "tune" it to keep humidity up but still keep the glass clear. One with a speed control allows you to tune it even more.

If it isn't enough it is simple enough to install it so it blow into/sucks out air through the vent...again a timer and speed control is a good thing to have especially if doing it that way.


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> In a tank that size just blowing across the top would be enough probably...depends on the design and how large your vent is but I find it is usually enough. I would use a timer though that way you can "tune" it to keep humidity up but still keep the glass clear. One with a speed control allows you to tune it even more.
> 
> If it isn't enough it is simple enough to install it so it blow into/sucks out air through the vent...again a timer and speed control is a good thing to have especially if doing it that way.


Ok. My thoughts were more for air circulation for the living specimens (plants and animals) more so than keeping the class clear.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Kevin_T82 said:


> Ok. My thoughts were more for air circulation for the living specimens (plants and animals) more so than keeping the class clear.


Works for both  I'd suggest maybe 15min on, 45 off...or you may be able to go to 15 on, 15 off, 15 on..etc..etc... It will depend on your exact setup and average climate in your home, but that is a place to start. 

If you wanted to shell out the cash for a seconds timer or some other kinda more advanced timer you tune it even more. I suppose you could even hook them up to a wave maker for salt water tanks and have that control your fans, pulsing them on/off. 

Once air gets moving in a box like a viv, it will swirl around for awhile. So I'd try to get it swirling, let it settle, stir it up again, let it settle...and so on, but let it settle long enough to build the humidity back up some. You don't need a constant wind, or even breeze.

People keep frogs in completely sealed vivs, which I'm not fan of but they survive...add a vent and you are a step ahead, add a fan on interval, you're another step ahead.


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Works for both  I'd suggest maybe 15min on, 45 off...or you may be able to go to 15 on, 15 off, 15 on..etc..etc... It will depend on your exact setup and average climate in your home, but that is a place to start..add a vent and you are a step ahead, add a fan on interval, you're another step ahead.


The tank has a vent that runs across the front under the door and the top has an unobstructed 18x18 aluminum screen.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Kevin_T82 said:


> The tank has a vent that runs across the front under the door and the top has an unobstructed 18x18 aluminum screen.


So it is an exoterra or zoomed tank I assume? 

.... I assume this tank is for darts? Most people cut a piece of glass or plexiglass to at least fit over some of the screen top to seal up the viv a bit and keep humidity in for the frogs.

I am concerned that you have not done the normal modifications for an exoterra or zoomed tank that most dart keepers do to make them more appropriate. An all screen top is not ideal...especially IF you are kinda new to darts. 

Lots of threads on here or you can google for exoterra modifications, FF proofing, etc...etc... and find how-to's


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> So it is an exoterra or zoomed tank I assume?
> 
> .... I assume this tank is for darts? Most people cut a piece of glass or plexiglass to at least fit over some of the screen top to seal up the viv a bit and keep humidity in for the frogs.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a zoo med. I actually have done nothing to it. All that I have accomplished it making the false bottom and the supports. Darts are the ultimate goal but the future, like a few months. I'll check some posts out. Are there some particular posts that you would recommend?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Doesn't anyone solder?! Dig for an old wall charger, grab any computer fan from a strip comp store, and you have a fan going for about five bucks. 

I also have a variable speed controller from newegg that connects up to four fans for around $12. Other wall chargers you can find online have variable voltage, too. But paying 20 bucks just for a fan and wall wart is nuts!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Kevin_T82 said:


> Yes, it's a zoo med. I actually have done nothing to it. All that I have accomplished it making the false bottom and the supports. Darts are the ultimate goal but the future, like a few months. I'll check some posts out. Are there some particular posts that you would recommend?


You'll have to dig through the search function for more, but I did a quick google search and found a few to get you started...

They aren't all DB posts and I didn't really look that close to see how good they were, but here ya go  

Dart Den • View topic - Exo Terra Screen Lid Modification

Modified Exo terra vivarium

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/89863-exo-terra-glass-lids.html

iHerp : Member Blog : Exoterra or Zoomed 18x18x24 Enclosure Lid Modification


----------

